# Fedor vs. Nog



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

They have the belt fight on teh Fight Network right now!!!

I've never seen this fight!!!

It was the 1st fight lol

I didnt know they fought twice?!?!

I'm outta the Pride loop!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think they fought a total of 3 times, and Fedor won all 3. I hope they don't ever fight again because Fedor would just keep beating him.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea they faught 3 times..fedor dominated every second of every fight, Nog was never close to submitting him..Fedor was all over him..one of those fights was a no contest tho...


----------

